
Sharing 3D models via the browser - ausjke
https://sharemy3d.com/
======
pierre-renaux
Shameless plug: [https://talansoft.com](https://talansoft.com), something
similar that I build & maintain somewhat as a hobby. Its free to use, you can
share, embed tag and there's a disqus based comment section.

The major difference is that you have to use the desktop app to upload, but
that app allows you to do a lot more, you can build interactions, do
animations, day/night cycles, custom shaders, it does physics, audio, etc...

It's been used (desktop app & publish part) for a long time in production (5+
years) by me and various companies (including Alibaba which acquired my
previous company) so its decently robust.

It does lack in term of documentation/tutorials and on boarding in general,
but if you're interested feel free to join the slack channel, I'm happy to
help getting you started.

Oh and you can also export to desktop, android, iOS, etc... and there's an
alpha build for OSX (ask on Slack if you're interested).

------
malkia
Kudos on the site!

Before leaving my last job, I had to do a similar tool for outsourcing, but
nothing of the level of Bullet, or to what you've achieved. Mine was written
in Qt5 and was desktop application, so they had to had certain machine to run
it. Also exchange was done through some secure ftp.

But got couple of ideas from artists, technical people too while working on it
(then left the company):

\- Wireframe is required. This way an artist can spot T-junctions, irregularly
shaped model, too much density, too less (other things I don't get, but they
do)

\- LOD (Level of detail). This usually comes at different stages - e.g.
initially your outsource would do the highest (or lowest LOD), and then
progress. But you need to be able to see them.

\- Annotations/Comments - ways to select, leave comments feedback what you
like, or what the outsourcing artist may ask. Ability to share reference
images would be good too.

\- Different lighting models - day/night/etc.

For a really awesome 3D diffing check -
[http://3drepo.org/](http://3drepo.org/)

------
irascible
300 bucks a month is kinda crazy for what is really just hosting a file. You
could do the same with a dropbox account.

------
hardwaresofton
Is the below content ownership language (from their site) fairly common?

By posting Content to the Service, you grant us the right and license to use,
modify, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce, and distribute such
Content on and through the Service. You retain any and all of your rights to
any Content you submit, post or display on or through the Service and you are
responsible for protecting those rights. You agree that this license includes
the right for us to make your Content available to other users of the Service,
who may also use your Content subject to these Terms.

Sounds like it is, but also sounds like kind of a sketchy deal for someone who
makes their living creating 3D models -- granting a random company who's only
hosting your file permissions to use/perform/etc.

------
beyti
Thinking like "We are the first for this.." grants 250$/mo is really the wrong
way to start imho.

~~~
prayashm
I don't think they are the first ones. I had been using
[http://sketchfab.com](http://sketchfab.com) since more than two years now.

~~~
beyti
just quoting: "We are the first company to offer a web based viewer to share
complex 3D models of all sizes and platforms."

